# Storing/saving cheese after opening vac seal?



## choky27 (Jan 2, 2017)

My first posting here, been patiently reading advice from senior members here. My 3rd batch of cheese with mailbox mod with AMZN, smoked for 4 hours with Apple pellets, air dried for about an hour and then into vac seal. I will wait at least 2 weeks before opening, my question is what to do after I open vac seal and cut of approx half of block? Tried before cling wrap and ziplock back, mold started in few weeks.













0101171431.jpg



__ choky27
__ Jan 2, 2017


















0101170907.jpg



__ choky27
__ Jan 2, 2017


















0101170938b.jpg



__ choky27
__ Jan 2, 2017


















0101171427.jpg



__ choky27
__ Jan 2, 2017






Thx in advance.


----------



## mowin (Jan 2, 2017)

Just vac seal the remaining piece.

Well, when i open up a hunk, it sure don't last more then a week so theres no chance of mold forming.


----------



## choky27 (Jan 2, 2017)

Well, I like to open several different varieties at same time, plus have to watch waist size after all...


----------



## ndkoze (Jan 2, 2017)

I buy/use zippered vacuum seal bags. But I am guessing that wouldn't be any different than putting it in a Ziplock.

I only open one bag at a time and it has never lasted long enough to get moldy.

For you situation, I would use extra long vac bags so that you could re-vacuum seal after each use.


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 2, 2017)

Try packaging in smaller pieces.


----------



## klutzyspuds (Jan 2, 2017)

Not sure what kind of sealer you have, but mine has the marinade/container sealer attachment.  The Mrs. buys some zipper bags with a sealer valve in them that can be opened and resealed multiple times.  They are foodsaver brand. Perfect for this type of situation.

Mark


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 3, 2017)

I agree with Dan.

Cut the pieces smaller when you smoke them, so you will have smaller pieces to vac pack.

You also will get more smoke flavor on smaller pieces.

Al


----------

